# Where's my Plumbing brothers



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Where have all the other Plumbers bein?Are you guys starting your own forum or what :laughing:.I'm busy too but I try to stop in a bug a few people each day!OK,well at least that means you're staying busy.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

threaderman said:


> Where have all the other Plumbers bein?Are you guys starting your own forum or what :laughing:.I'm busy too but I try to stop in a bug a few people each day!OK,well at least that means you're staying busy.


They don't love you anymore.:sad:


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Comedy is not your Forte' I see :whistling


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

threaderman said:


> Comedy is not your Forte' I see :whistling


:jester:


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm here!!

Been swamped, so I have just been a reader latley.

I had a funny one happen yesterday....

Installed a tankless and softener on this house that had God aweful hard water. Client calls me telling me she thinks she has a leak in the ceiling...see's black mold on the ceiling drywall and it's damp. The location was no where near anything I touched.....So I'm thinking maybe the A.C. condensor lineset has a pinhole or along those lines. I get there and cannot get access to above so I cut the ceiling open. I find a hot water 1" copper line loaded with calcuim and a small small amount of water. I remove the insulation and follow the pipe about 20" to see a 90 that has half loaded with calcuim and the other half...clean. Tell the client what the problem is and a estimate to remove / replace the bad pipe. Remove the bad sections, and pill the fitting apart to see a bad solder joint. Client asked why this happened....best answer was "because since we nolonger have nasty hard water to keep that terrible joing clogged shut". Pulled another few joints appart to see they are all bad. The HOA lawyer contacted me today for a deposition request and to send pics.....the life of a plumber. I'll upload the pics as soon as my Vicoden kicks in!!!


----------



## Song Dog (Feb 3, 2006)

James, Maybe I am tired and don't understand but, is she coming after you or the seller of the home? If you why would the lawyer contact you?
Bare with me I am tired

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

Song Dog said:


> James, Maybe I am tired and don't understand but, is she coming after you or the seller of the home? If you why would the lawyer contact you?
> Bare with me I am tired
> 
> In Christ,
> ...


 
I hear ya...I'm tired too. She wants simply for me to get it on record what I found, didn't even care that I fixed it. She is going after the builder. 2 other units already had massive 2nd floor leaks. This is a condo complex where the least expensive unit is a million, easy. I really don't like getting into these sort of things and let her know that. She said my time would be compensated X2 my normal rate, so that's $180 per hr. I an re-dooing the 3rd unit right now. Each one takes me about a week to week and a half. The water is so bad that tanked heaters barely last a year. If I can get the entire complex the wife will be getting a brand new Toyota Sequoia. At least that's the goal for 08!!!


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

I am here... trying to hold up under some personal issues... but it's all cool... "Someone" else got my back and I am coming out on top...


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Hope your problems smooth-out Rifle.

You love your tank-less don't you James? I attended an excellent Rinnai seminar on Tues.Actually it was a certification for servicing the unit.We gutted the units completely and rebuilt them.Really really informative,many thanks to the Roemer agency in Texas.

I thought ol Ron was like a moderator or something now,that would make him awol right about now.

Killer is probably have a candle light dinner in a posh pent-house with the owners daughter......

Where is the ol boy from Wash state ,haven't seen him around lately?

Well,at any rate hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Song Dog (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow! Those Sequoias are nice.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Song Dog said:


> Wow! Those Sequoias are nice.
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> Song Dog


Hope you don't feel slighted sir,when I see you posting I don't think Plumber for some reason but more along the lines of re-modeling .I don't know why that is stuck in my head but I will sure try to give the respect you deserve as a Plumber!Have a great day.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

When amnesia kicks in, you know what happens :laughing:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

threaderman said:


> Killer is probably have a candle light dinner in a posh pent-house with the owners daughter......


I'm way to ugly for that to happen.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> I'm way to ugly for that to happen.


 I'm smellin' what you're stepping in man!


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> I'm way to ugly for that to happen.


Let us decide that, post your mug shot.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

I try to stop in after work to, but a funny thing happens on the way home. I stop and have a beer or 6!


----------



## Song Dog (Feb 3, 2006)

UPS45, I love the pistols in the avatar, I just got an XD 40.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Song Dog said:


> UPS45, I love the pistols in the avatar, I just got an XD 40.
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> Song Dog


2 Glock 30's and an HK USP .45


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Let us decide that, post your mug shot.


This is all I could find.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Yep your one ugly plumber :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Egad!


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

USP45 said:


> I try to stop in after work to, but a funny thing happens on the way home. I stop and have a beer or 6!


1 is never enough,that's why I rarely stop,though I really miss the peanuts and chucking them on the floor ,and the sloppy camaraderie'.
Well ,now where's smelly money,business must be keeping him busy too.


----------



## 3Kings Plumbing (Jan 2, 2008)

*Still kickin here!*

I believe business is kinda in a boom right now for everyone. I have 5 remodels going at once, 2 custom homes going-waiting for the next stage of work. Took over 2 builders that other plumbers started and just need to set the finish. ( I hate following other companys work) Had 3 services calls today. Tomorrow have one service call and work on one of my remodels since the faucets arived in from special order at last. I need to get it done on Tuesday for I can start another onw on Wed.(which I just bidded yesterday) I think I'm needing to hire some help now??? I've been tring to hold out for 1-2 weeks for my nefew will be out of highschool.(Cheap labor)


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*Got insanely busy.*
*6 & 7 day weeks for over a month straight, ordinarily I'd pawn off some of the work but the rumors of a mortgage crisis put a lil' fire under my azz.*
*Taking a 3 day w/e finally...gonna vej & eat some charred crap from the grill.*


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey 3 Kings and Grumpy,glad you guys are doing good and staying busy :thumbup:.
I was just getting lonely here with all the other trades,so I had to shout out and see how you all are doing,I'm much better now.
Thank goodness business is very good here as well.Everyone have a safe week-end,don't drink and drive.


----------



## wrenchman (Jan 5, 2008)

I can only speak for myself here butI get so litle free time to get online, I just check email and pop in here for a couple minutes. Doing a bunch of work for a GC on military sites, I am buried in paper.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

I have to admit,I'm entertaining the thought of a book keeper myself.The paper-work sometimes gets to be too much work and forget about free time,there's very little left at the end of the day.Good to hear from you wrenchman,have a safe holiday.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Where are the plumbing sisters? There has to be some out there somewhere.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

threaderman said:


> 1 is never enough,that's why I rarely stop,though I really miss the peanuts and chucking them on the floor ,and the sloppy camaraderie'.
> Well ,now where's smelly money,business must be keeping him busy too.


I'm alive! Makin' hay while the sun is shining!


----------



## CPlumb (Jan 17, 2008)

Same as you fellas . Busy ,Busy ,, stop in in the evenings ( Just long enough to see which homeowner or spammer took an ass whipping from Ron  ) check a few e-mails and then off to other stuff .

Here on the east coast we have gotten SO MUCH rain that it has been a blessing for us service plumbers . I wish God would spread it around a little more ,,, Fla ,Calif ,,,sounds like you all could use our rain !!

Any how ,,, It's good to see everyone picking back up !!

Happy Memorial Day & to ALL you Military folks & familys ,,, THANK YOU !!

Cal


----------



## Herk (Aug 1, 2007)

I spend time in a heck of a lot of forums. And when I get busy, I don't have time to get to all of them. That's in addition to just plain old surfing the net. Since I a computer business sideline, I am sometimes buried in time-consuming projects.


----------

